# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  SoL's Book

## CosmicSoL

*Reality Checks*:
- Finger through hand
- Nose plug

*Dream Signs:*
- N/A
*
Short Term Goals*
- Lucid Dream once a week
- Begin training with Dream Mentor
- Meet Anima
*
Long Term Goals*
- Lucid Dreaming Daily
- Proficient explorer within dreams
- Mastery Dream Control
*
Lucid Dream/Recall History*
- When I was serious about achieving one I recorded dreams and was able to record 3+ dreams a night, I achieved a few semi lucids but never a full one, so I gave up (temporarily, knowing I'd come back)
*
Current Technique*
- WBTB
- SSILD 2.0

----------


## CosmicSoL

Motivation for Lucid Dreaming? 1) I figure if I can do something while sleeping, that's a good use of time, especially if it entails living out my most vivid fantasies of being an awesome samurai  :wink2: . 2) I think Dreams among other things, can help me to better understand myself. 3) LUCID DREAMING JUST SOUNDS SO FREAKING COOL!

----------


## CosmicSoL

*Night Routine*
1. Go to Bed Meditating/Visualizing
2. Do a WBTB, write dream snippets 
3. Go back to bed practicing SSILD

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome to the class, CosmicSol! 

SSILD is a great technique indeed. I'm wondering if there's any difference between SSILD and SSILD 2.0?

----------


## CosmicSoL

> Welcome to the class, CosmicSol! 
> 
> SSILD is a great technique indeed. I'm wondering if there's any difference between SSILD and SSILD 2.0?



Thanks man. So you've tried SSILD? From my understanding the only real difference, as far as the methodology is the introduction of smaller cycles in the beginning which progress to longer cycles. It also gives a lot more background and explanations about the nuances of the technique. I swear Ive been successful in creating FA's multiple times but just fell for them...every...time. Lol

----------

